# How to attach bands easily without a jig



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys! This is a video I made a while ago to show how I tie bands to a pouch without a jig.
Thank you for watching!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice demonstration. It would be nice to move this down to the Tutorials section. But I did not want to do it without your permission. What do you think?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks. Yes that would be better Charles!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Done!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Briliant! Never thought about clamping the tie.

LGD


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Good video. Cool way to wrap and tuck.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

orcrender said:


> Good video. Cool way to wrap and tuck.


 :yeahthat: thx 4 sharing


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the instructions. Used them to make my first slingshot tonight.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Good tutorial, except for clamping the pouch to a table top I have been using the same kind of clamps to clamp the tubes or bands to the pouch to wrap them.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, love that method of using the string to tuck!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool video


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

not bad...not bad at all


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks

chears


----------

